# .



## Joe Jeffery (Nov 18, 2016)

.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome mate

Is no micros but macros


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Welcome mate
> 
> Is no micros but macros


 Mine is micro


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Mine is micro


 Like a big Clitheroe? 

At least you know how to eat well x


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Like a big Clitheroe?
> 
> At least you know how to eat well x


 Mmmm baked beans x


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Mmmm baked beans x


 5 beans chilli mate with sour cream and nachos :thumb


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> 5 beans chilli mate with sour cream and nachos :thumb


 Gay

heinz with toast

lol


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Watched yer vid about insulin. you mentioned doing a more detailed one. is that in the works then?

Would be handy. who wants to read stuff, right?

Could do an ironic spin on the book of the same name and do a 'how not to die' series covering slin, dnp, ugl t3 and anything bodybuilders do that carries a possibility of being killed by death?

You're welcome


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Caused a storm on TM, mere tumbleweed on here!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Joe Jeffery said:


> It will calm down I'm sure


 Doubt it!!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Hey guys... sorry been away from the PC!* I am happy to do a video on any topic you guys like*. Would you like me to do an extended explanation on insulin, its role in muscle hypertrophy and the pathways by which it works?


 more videos of your mrs and less of you would be good.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Good luck with it mate, would personally give TM a swerve. Still some decent guys on there but most f**ked off long ago.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Thank you mate! They have been very hostile so far, but after it all if I help just one person out of the countless who have rubbished me, then that's good enough for me. I'm doing my best that I can every day and that's all that I can do! Thanks for posting man.


 Everyone has different views/ideas mate, could agree/disagree with you, but some people get a bit childish the way they go on.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> I have just ordered some cinnamon to test as a Glucose Disposal Agent in place of Berberine. I plan to monitor my Fasted Blood Glucose and Fed Blood Glucose levels on both and see which I respond best to!
> 
> Has anybody used cinnamon as a GDA? Or in fact, for any other reason?
> 
> ...


 Intradasting. Could you do a quick retard wrap up on this? What are the basics of using gda's . When is their use most appropriate? Avoiding flabdominals when bulking ? Do they have any place in fasting? Are they useful to plant based eaters ( ie diets that are carb city ) ? Ta


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> I'll answer this when I'm back at the laptop mate!


 Top man, cheers


----------



## Joe Jeffery (Nov 18, 2016)

gazzamongo said:


> Intradasting. Could you do a quick retard wrap up on this? What are the basics of using gda's . When is their use most appropriate? Avoiding flabdominals when bulking ? Do they have any place in fasting? Are they useful to plant based eaters ( ie diets that are carb city ) ? Ta


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> Caused a storm on TM, mere tumbleweed on here!


 I checked out the thread on TM ffs the guys taking a beating lol. Seems to be a lot of hate for UKM on there as well what gives lol do they have rival firms?


----------



## Joe Jeffery (Nov 18, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> I checked out the thread on TM ffs the guys taking a beating lol. Seems to be a lot of hate for UKM on there as well what gives lol do they have rival firms?


 Yep if anybody wants a laugh go and check that out!


----------



## Joe Jeffery (Nov 18, 2016)

Great testimonial for MediPhorm from a client making his Classic Physique debut next year!
1 inch in 1 week!







??


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Yep if anybody wants a laugh go and check that out!


 You're like their version of @bigdaddyste. And they are all @banzi


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


>


 Nice one think I'll be incorporating a bunch of cinnamon in future. I can add a tip here buy the cinnamon bark rolls not the powder. that way you know you aren't buying colour matched soil. you can powderise it really easily using any cheap mains powered coffee bean grinder

Cheers dude


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Great testimonial for MediPhorm from a client making his Classic Physique debut next year!
> 1 inch in 1 week!
> 
> 
> ...


 Is this stuff what krisztina sereny injects into her tits? I'm gonna pass if so :s


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Yep if anybody wants a laugh go and check that out!


 That place is brutal! I like it!


----------



## Joe Jeffery (Nov 18, 2016)

Back Giant Set! 
1) Horizontal Pull 8-12 
2) Rope Pullover 15-20 
3) Vertical Pull 20-30. ?

https://vimeo.com/193108142


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

superpube said:


> That place is brutal! I like it!


 his thread on tm is a corker, unfortinately for Joe they are right, proclaiming to be a harm reduction specialist yet pushing seo to his clients in order to get 16" arms is a fvcking joke and his advice is both reckless and dangerous.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

superpube said:


> That place is brutal! I like it!


 Aye, reading the thread now :lol:



ILLBehaviour said:


> his thread on tm is a corker, unfortinately for Joe they are right, proclaiming to be a harm reduction specialist yet pushing seo to his clients in order to get 16" arms is a fvcking joke and his advice is both reckless and dangerous.


 I'd have deleted my account there after page 5. Torn to absolute shreds


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> You're like their version of @bigdaddyste. And they are all @banzi


 I literally started posting on TM yesterday and couldn't have started at a better time. :lol:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> I have never pushed any body to do anything. In fact, on Instagram I manage to convince anywhere between 5-20 kids a day not to use gear. I am prepared however if somebody comes to me, like client in question, saying that they are going to do something and want my advice, to help. I'm not his Dad, I don't tell him what he can and can't do. He is an adult that can make his own conscious decisions. I just do what I can to help reduce any possible implications from that point onwards.


 your fcking delusional.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm glad people share my opinion lol i didn't want to be the first one one to point out this guy a c**t lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Why not? Sorry you couldn't do it on your own. In the future you should try and lead the way, not just be a follower.
> 
> Anyhow, like I said on TM, I have nothing to hide. I have shared where I live, where I train and tonnes of other personal info over there. I am lucky enough to spend every day doing what I'm passionate about. Every day I work with the aim of becoming a better coach and a better me. So like the TM thread, nothing will knock me. I will always reply to all positive comments and discussions but any insults etc will just be ignored. Some build others up, and insecure people break others down. I only focus on the first. Just to preface this thread


 Tbf the lads on there do have a point you are on quite a bit of gear and don't look owt special..

id defo 4 ball ur Mrs with you tho pm me I'm down


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

To be fair people are going to do what the f**k they want to do. If somebody had said to me when I was 17, you shouldn't take pills, you could drop down dead, it would have made no difference. To many people jumping on their moral high horse, who gives a f**k.

As far as being on a load of gear and not looking that special there are plenty in the same boat, on here and TM (myself included) Some of the so called experts on TM look very average considering how long they've been at it. The way some of the lads have pursued you over there makes me wonder if you've been fu**ing their mothers.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> To be fair people are going to do what the f**k they want to do. If somebody had said to me when I was 17, you shouldn't take pills, you could drop down dead, it would have made no difference. To many people jumping on their moral high horse, who gives a f**k.
> 
> As far as being on a load of gear and not looking that special there are plenty in the same boat, on here and TM (myself included) Some of the so called experts on TM look very average considering how long they've been at it. The way some of the lads have pursued you over there makes me wonder if you've been fu**ing their mothers.


 Im guessing that last bits aimed at me as you quoted most of what I said

well my view on it is that the lad has been training since 16 I think he's said and he looks like he does on top of heavy gear use too and he still doesn't look impressive.. And still he has no qualifications no good results but has 20+ people paying him for advice?

I know some coaches for the pros aren't anything special but they aren't trying to be

if he can't do it himself when he's putting everything into it how can he charge people when he obviously has no idea..

it's only the same as these s**t pt's that give out unreal advice and put people in danger don't know why people think what this guy is doing is ok tbh

but fvck it if ur stupid enough to fall for this sort of stuff then it's ur own fault, not hard to do a bit of research is it


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Plate said:


> Im guessing that last bits aimed at me as you quoted most of what I said
> 
> well my view on it is that the lad has been training since 16 I think he's said and he looks like he does on top of heavy gear use too and he still doesn't look impressive.. And still he has no qualifications no good results but has 20+ people paying him for advice?
> 
> ...


 Not aimed at you at all fella, was just speaking in general really, there have been a load of critical posts regarding the guys physique and the gear he's taking.

Its more just that I don't get why it bothers people so much, there are a couple of guys on TM who seem to be proper butt hurt by it. Why?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Not aimed at you at all fella, was just speaking in general really, there have been a load of critical posts regarding the guys physique and the gear he's taking.
> 
> Its more just that I don't get why it bothers people so much, there are a couple of guys on TM who seem to be proper butt hurt by it. Why?


 ah right I just seen you use the words I posted just before so assumed you was meaning me bud

guess people are tired of being scammed in this game, they are going in hard tho didnt really get a chance did he

tbh bb forums won't drum up no where near as much business as Instagram and Facebook and stuff anyway so I doubt he will loose out just hope he's doing the right thing and giving out the correct advise


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Why not? Sorry you couldn't do it on your own. In the future you should try and lead the way, not just be a follower.
> 
> Anyhow, like I said on TM, I have nothing to hide. I have shared where I live, where I train and tonnes of other personal info over there. I am lucky enough to spend every day doing what I'm passionate about. Every day I work with the aim of becoming a better coach and a better me. So like the TM thread, nothing will knock me. I will always reply to all positive comments and discussions but any insults etc will just be ignored. Some build others up, and insecure people break others down. I only focus on the first. Just to preface this thread


 Don't you feel bad about charging people for a coaching service when you don't know how to train yourself?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Joe Jeffery said:


> If I didn't feel I could program then I wouldn't. However, I disagree with you, I do know how to program properly.


 Thing is tho yeh if you can't get urself in shape after all these years of training and putting what you have learned to use why are you charging people for the same knowledge that's not done anything for you?

do you have before and after pics of any of ur clients you have worked with?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> If I didn't feel I could program then I wouldn't. However, I disagree with you, I do know how to program properly.


 So why are you on test trenbolone hgh and slin and still weak as piss? And not that I'm in any position to comment on condition but you don't look like a bodybuilder before you give me that "oh I don't train for strength s**t"


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> I would dispute that it is futile to debate the strength of somebody who's main goal is not to be strong or compete in the strength field.


 But you don't look good either as I said


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Thanks for the opinion man! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and I still say with confidence that one day I will reach my goals!


 I hope you do. i just think you shouldn't bullshit other people out of there money


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Joe Jeffery said:


> All these years? I managed to go from 125-245 in 6 years which I am proud of. Was diagnosed low T at 18 before I ever used supra-physiological levels of Testosterone. Only really been using over my TRT on and off the last 1.5 years. I am very proud of progress and have no bother at any insults here, because I know within myself I couldn't have done anything more to be any better.
> 
> Sure, I have a few on my IG: @joejefferyuk


 Mate some of the 12 week progress pics I have seen on here are amazing and others that are like a year transformation are unreal, you have been at it 6 years

progress is progress no doubt and I commend you for that like I would anyone else

but if you know s**t like you say you do witch is enough to charge people for then surely you would be a lot further than you are now, especially if you are putting all that info into practise on urself.. I havnt insulted you either just saying how it is..

maybe the 4 ball offer on ur Mrs was below the belt just a bit of banter that


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

125 lbs? Michael stipe must weigh more than that even during his aids phase. what height are ya?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> LOL yes sir. Main reason I started training was being bullied for being skinny. I was 16 and about 5'10. I'm 22 and 6 foot now. Being diagnosed of low T at 18 due to an issue I was born with might give an explanation to my extreme underdevelopment before being on TRT.


 thought there must have been some height change there across the years I was about 9 of our fine British stones at 16 too but I was 5'7.5" then and I'm 5'7.5" now lol.

Follow on q ( there's no hate punchline coming BTW just curious) what bwt did you get too on TRT, then on first cycle then how much more using a good ole syringe full of every ped on gods green earth?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Oh man.... now you've got me thinking. I'm going to have to best guess all of this:
> 
> 18: pre-TRT 150-160lbs skinny fit. Zero ability to gain any muscle
> 
> ...


 Interesting ( to a ped noob like me) , seems like the biggest jump was from insulin then?

Any freaky substances involved in the fat loss protocol then? ( must admit I'm cautiously interested in dnp, as opposed to things that act on the cardiovascular system negatively)

For all the stick you get you've put on quite a bit fir a hipster right?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Oh man.... now you've got me thinking. I'm going to have to best guess all of this:
> 
> 18: pre-TRT 150-160lbs skinny fit. Zero ability to gain any muscle
> 
> ...


 post some photos up. Lets see how you have transformed yourself over the years. I'm guessing if you are the leanest you've been then you should be currently sitting ay 7%, considering you stated you got down to 8% previously on your last cut.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Joe Jeffery said:


> I'm not scamming any body. I had my clients before I joined any forums. Was asked to post some physique pics, and I did. Was asked to post some client pics, and I did. Was asked to post training vids, and I did. Although I have come a long long way since I began training, I still have a very long way to go! I have clients that look a tonne better than me. It is a strawman argument to compare my physique to my knowledge (this isn't me saying i'm the most knowledgeable person). There are so many incredible coaches that don't have what this board would consider an impressive physique*. I guess I just thought a bodybuilding board full of grown men would be capable of discussions other than weird remarks about my girlfriend *or people getting seriously upset about what I do for a living. I can say that I love every part of my life, and I will do this for life, and I will reach my goals one day. I wish you all the same too!


 You should have researched the forum before you joined up mate


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I think people are just sick of these YouTube/Insta etc 'personalities' that spring up out of nowhere. Seems everyone that goes to the gym now thinks they're a massive deal, and feel that the world needs to witness their breakfast and curls. The they do a bit (or a lot) of gear, throw some photos up and start to offer 'coaching' and diet plans, get a few gullible social media addicts to part with their cash.. now they're a professional with 'clients' to mention at every given opportunity!

Oh, you and your mrs [not OP specifically] train together? *f**k ME, THAT IS SIMPLY INCREDIBLE! *Can't wait to watch two random humans do some lunges and talk about what they're doing next Tuesday!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Joe Jeffery said:


> *It's interesting to view a different generations opinion! *This is the way it is now. Social media IS marketting, full stop. Nobody watched TV anymore, it is all social media and YT. Guzman is a millionaire from training videos and making gym clothes. He only weighs like 170lbs, and if he joined bere you would flame the f**k out of him too, but at the end of the day the guy has one phenominal life.
> 
> This isn't me saying this is what I want for myself though. I am very thankful to be able to live comfortably and spend every day of my life on what I love and am passionate about! I am yet to have a single person in real life say a negative word to me, my client feedback is always great and I have never had a client leave me yet! I am happy with the work I am doing, and at the same time ALWAYS striving to be better at my job every day.


 Haha @Ares how does it feel to be old?!

f**k me man I'm greying at the sides and I pulled a fcking wiry pube like hair out my ear hole yesterday wtf I'm only 26!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Plate said:


> Tbf the lads on there do have a point you are on quite a bit of gear and don't look owt special..
> 
> id defo 4 ball ur Mrs with you tho pm me I'm down


 Seeing if I can get Dave Crosland's number so I can get her digits off him. Willing to share, I'll PM you. X


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Seeing if I can get Dave Crosland's number so I can get her digits off him. Willing to share, I'll PM you. X


 Dont invite him tho he will sweat like fvck


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Plate said:


> Dont invite him tho he will sweat like fvck


 Don't worry mate, Dave's off the list. Although Joe's Mrs is into fisting the fist of Crosland is just a little bit too big for her I would have though.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Don't worry mate, Dave's off the list. Although Joe's Mrs is into fisting the fist of Crosland is just a little bit too big for her I would have though.


 True, would be like an elephants foot


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Plate said:


> True, would be like an elephants foot


 He's already got the face of a fu**ing rhino. :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> He's already got the face of a fu**ing rhino. :lol:


 Haha think he lives near me so I'm not saying owt, I might get eaten


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Plate said:


> Haha think he lives near me so I'm not saying owt, I might get eaten


 TBH I'd love to see the ****er in a fight....... Imagine being that big on that much gear and getting pissed off. I'd have to agree with you though, f**k being the one on the receiving end!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> TBH I'd love to see the ****er in a fight....... Imagine being that big on that much gear and getting pissed off. I'd have to agree with you though, f**k being the one on the receiving end!


 reckon he would get tired very quickly tho and he's probs running a stupid amount of tren

hes gets out of breath when being interviewed lol

if he connected with any of his first few it would be game over tho would do some damage for sure


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Plate said:


> reckon he would get tired very quickly tho and he's probs running a stupid amount of tren
> 
> hes gets out of breath when being interviewed lol
> 
> if he connected with any of his first few it would be game over tho would do some damage for sure


 Think he would donkey Kong it like bob sapp (- minus bob's finely honed technique and almost zero cardio... having said that he beat one of the best ever in Ernesto hoost, twice, before he started taking dives for money)


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

gazzamongo said:


> Think he would donkey Kong it like bob sapp (- minus bob's finely honed technique and almost zero cardio... having said that he beat one of the best ever in Ernesto hoost, twice, before he started taking dives for money)


 Can big Dave crush an apple with one hand tho that's the real question


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Plate said:


> Can big Dave crush an apple with one hand tho that's the real question


 @Joe Jeffery should know.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> @Joe Jeffery should know.


 Probs cost us tho


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Plate said:


> Probs cost us tho


 More than likely.

@Joe Jeffery, how much to get this info from Crosland? And how much to bang your Mrs?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Plate said:


> Can big Dave crush an apple with one hand tho that's the real question


 The word beast is actually appropriate here.

Was looking for the video of him mirking overeem at arm wrestling and instead found mirko narrating the big nog fight . Interesting strength stats revealed, 750 bench , amrap bench with 100kg ? 60 reps :0

The piledriver still makes me feel nauseous, how did he NOT kill big nog ?!?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> More than likely.
> 
> @Joe Jeffery, how much to get this info from Crosland? And how much to bang your Mrs?


 Haha why does the font change make it so much funnier lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Plate said:


> Haha why does the font change make it so much funnier lol


 I think @Ares knows the science behind this one. :lol:


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> More than likely.
> 
> @Joe Jeffery, how much to get this info from Crosland? And how much to bang your Mrs?


 Hes probs busy in that new members thread helping him with a cell swelling protocol for his slender wrists or recommending he injects bath sealant into them for an instant half inch gain


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

gazzamongo said:


> Hes probs busy in that new members thread helping him with a cell swelling protocol for his slender wrists or recommending he injects bath sealant into them for an instant half inch gain


 :lol:


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

gazzamongo said:


> Hes probs busy in that new members thread helping him with a cell swelling protocol for his slender wrists or recommending he injects bath sealant into them for an instant half inch gain


 What a good idea, and if you used 'clear' no one would ever know.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Quick shot from todays upper body session!
> 
> View attachment 137156


 Just a thought, but I wonder if the forum meanies would have more respect for your journey if they knew you used to be built like Richard Hammond ( top gear era not grand tour marradonna gut Hammond) ?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> What a good idea, and if you used 'clear' no one would ever know.


 Clear? Victor conte might just be back in business?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I think @Ares knows the science behind this one. :lol:


 If you and @Plate are interested in finding out the science behind my methods, I'm hosting a seminar next week. £5.03 entry fee applies. No recording devices permitted on location.

Tweet me, we can yolo

#


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ares said:


> If you and @Plate are interested in finding out the science behind my methods, I'm hosting a seminar next week. £5.03 entry fee applies. No recording devices permitted on location.
> 
> Tweet me, we can yolo
> 
> #


 Sold. See you there. X


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Sold. See you there. X


 I can't go due to austerity measures in the UK and not being single ( I suspect one of the methods will involve joe's lady. curious though roughly how many cals are burnt ' if I f**k your missus ' vs meal planning )


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Got my results back for the Euro Pharmacies Testosterone Enanthate I sent into ChemClarity!
> 
> Firstly, the service from ChemClarity was brilliant. Extremely easy and convenient from start to finish.
> 
> ...


 Now test medphorm to see if it IS glue? " hmmn this looks like glue, think I'll inject it into mah bodyparts "

Inb4 > cheaper n just as good?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Why are you guys trolling a YT hero?

This is the Llewellin thread all over again and why we can't have nice things :lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Someone wanna fill me in on who this guy is what hes done and why everyone's trolling him lol

Also I'm on steroids!!!!


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Someone wanna fill me in on who this guy is what hes done and why everyone's trolling him lol
> 
> Also I'm on steroids!!!!


 Forum is lord of the flies, he is Simon?

Seems a good sport tbh. of the three main sprees available most would have chosen 'killing' rather than shopping or drinking if they were him by now


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

gazzamongo said:


> Forum is lord of the flies, he is Simon?
> 
> Seems


 In English?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

mrwright said:


> In English?


 Sorry, sausage fingers, see edited post


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

mrwright said:


> Someone wanna fill me in on who this guy is what hes done and why everyone's trolling him lol
> 
> Also I'm on steroids!!!!


 hes nobody and hes done nothing


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

It seems the norm these days for people to just start shooting videos and upload them on YT.

Walking around saying I'm a sponsor for blah blah blah just because I post instagram pics wearing a whatever T shirt.

E.G: YT video title - Build bigger arms, 20 min video and the guy's got like 15" arms himself FFS, millions of them, it just can't be taken seriously.

Come on Joe lets be honest you don't even look like you lift mate (yet).

I have no problem with people coming on and starting a journal or whatever thread but online coach....really.

Not taking the pi$$ out of you personally and everyone has to start somewhere but it takes time, more time than most understand or commit to.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Got my results back for the Euro Pharmacies Testosterone Enanthate I sent into ChemClarity!
> 
> Firstly, the service from ChemClarity was brilliant. Extremely easy and convenient from start to finish.
> 
> ...


 Post pics of gear please.

Also I've been on and off gear for 16 years and look s**t so don't sweat it. You look better than me.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> It seems the norm these days for people to just start shooting videos and upload them on YT.
> 
> Walking around saying I'm a sponsor for blah blah blah just because I post instagram pics wearing a whatever T shirt.
> 
> ...


 We probably have been harsh on the guy at times ( tmuscle Deffo has lol) so on the +ve, he's fkin nailed the facial expression needed for the wheelbarrow position here!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Mirin beard genetics


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Mirin beard genetics


 Totes. Could not emulate. This would be me if I tried:s


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Joe Jeffery said:


> View attachment 137197


 Only asked for pic of gear tbf. Weak effort!

Wasn't the same gear I was thinking of anyway. Thanks though.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

sen said:


> Only asked for pic of gear tbf. Weak effort!
> 
> Wasn't the same gear I was thinking of anyway. Thanks though.


 Shame he can't hack Connor mcgreggors twitter account and post that same pic haha 

Mates rates for ya UK muscle chums Joe?

use discount code :- BYTHEGRAM


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

gazzamongo said:


> Shame he can't hack Connor mcgreggors twitter account and post that same pic haha
> 
> Mates rates for ya UK muscle chums Joe?
> 
> use discount code :- BYTHEGRAM


 Are you his spokesman or something?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

sen said:


> Are you his spokesman or something?


 Lol no. I'm not a good one of those if you look back over some of my posts. resolves to be more hateful to avoid such incorrect conclusions!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sen said:


> Are you his spokesman or something?


 fu**ing LOL. :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Joe Jeffery said:


> This is one of the only pieces of research I have seen comparing low to moderate rep ranges for both hypertrophy and strength.
> 
> The study was conducted on two groups of trained men performing a matched number of sets with different rep amounts over 7 exercises:
> 1. 3 sets of 2-4 reps
> ...


 But how do you maintain the beard?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Missed a few pages. Has he made it yet?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Joe Jeffery said:


> A snap from back and bi's tonight
> 
> View attachment 137237


 Looking big mate.

those tights though.. you look like the spawn of Robin Hood and Rambo.

ps why has your gym got such good lighting :lol:


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Cell swelling vs compression tights ...... that's a head scratcher :s


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> A good quality Greens and Reds powder should be at the top of everybody's health supplement list to ensure you are filling in any holes in your daily micro-nutrient profile!
> 
> For those with physique based goals, I would recommend avoiding consuming Greens and Reds powders anywhere in the range of 4 hours pre+post workout to ensure the anti-inflammatory effects to not interfere with the hypertrophy process.
> 
> View attachment 137260


 Why would anti-inflammatory effects of nutri greens/reds be that adverse to hypertrophy (building a physique)?

Many established bodybuilders use painkillers/anti-inflammatory meds to train!?!


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Melatonin is a staple supplement for me, both as a sleep aid and as a somatostatin inhibitor. Melatonin is well researched already in the treatment of many illnesses such as insomnia, diabetes, GERD and tinnitus, and it looks like new research shows it holds some beneficial properties for your body composition too!
> 
> In this study, 81 women were split into two groups:
> 1. 1-3mg Melatonin nightly
> ...


 Somatowhatwhat? So what have been the key benefits of inhibiting this from your point of view? Obv's ill dags too ,but real world experience is nice.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Inhibiting somatostatin is important if you are using any GH peptides as these work by signalling the pituitary to release a pulse of GH. If somatostatin is present, then this cannot happen, rendering your peptide useless.
> 
> If you are not using any GH peptides, then the same affect stands for your natural GH pulses throughout the night.


 Cheers dude

More bang for the buck from mk677 if combined with that too then i take it ?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Definitely!


 Excellent..... ok focused nutrition mk677 ...I'll hang fire on my threat to make tiny scones out of you instead ..... for now !

Does this approach need to be cycled or can you just rev those tiny little endocrine glands like a chav scooter to your heart's content? ( Don't cut n paste, Santa will know  )


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Definitely!


 What dose do you reccomend ?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> For SI's...
> 
> 10mg Melatonin (pre-bed) OR 400mg EGCG OR 750mg Horny Goat Weed
> 
> ...


 Nice one , much appreciated


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Joe Jeffery said:


> In the gym with my lady
> 
> View attachment 137428


 She has a small head and/or super long arms


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Or she was leaning back whilst I took the photo in a mirror.


 That would maybe make more sense

She has nice bazoongas tho


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


>


 What a ****ign stupid video....


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

A1243R said:


> What a ****ign stupid video....


 Im pretty sure anyone who researches steroid use for more than a few hours in their life has stumbled across this study.

Cant wait for next weeks vid........... Joe Jeffery - How to eat a protein bar


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

@Joe Jeffery Ive just read the first 10 pages on your log over at T muscle..............................................are you okay bro?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


>


 good video joe, ive had a few people ask me how they can run a steroid cycle and not get noticably bigger, is there any chance you could do a video on it as it would be genuinely helpful.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> good video joe, ive had a few people ask me how they can run a steroid cycle and not get noticably bigger, is there any chance you could do a video on it as it would be genuinely helpful.


 its all there in his videos brah.......


----------



## Mikelowree (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice informative log joe dont stop fella!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> good video joe, ive had a few people ask me how they can run a steroid cycle and not get noticably bigger, is there any chance you could do a video on it as it would be genuinely helpful.


 @Joe Jeffery I think you may of missed this comment above, it'd be good to get an answer :thumb


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> good video joe, ive had a few people ask me how they can run a steroid cycle and not get noticably bigger, is there any chance you could do a video on it as it would be genuinely helpful.


 @Joe Jeffery

Good question @ILLBehaviour i'm on 1g test, 1g deca, 1g tren, 1g NPP, 1g Eq, 100mgs dbol EOD and don't want to get noticeably bigger.

Can i still get tits though?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Joe Jeffery Yu seem to of missed a few comments in here buddy, you may want to answer questions your own jornal


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

inb4 this thread becomes TM v3


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

CG88 said:


> inb4 this thread becomes TM v3


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

You've made some good gains in 8 months. Lmao.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

kasabian19 said:


> You've made some good gains in 8 months. Lmao.
> 
> View attachment 137644


 Made some serious beard gains


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

kasabian19 said:


> You've made some good gains in 8 months. Lmao.
> 
> View attachment 137644


 What you bothering coming into the lads journal for just to take the piss? Waste of time mate


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

MR RIGSBY said:


> What you bothering coming into the lads journal for just to take the piss? Waste of time mate


 This bloke is a self-styled coach and pushes gear and SEO use, yet has made zero gains in 8 months. He deserves to have a new arsehole ripped.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

kasabian19 said:


> This bloke is a self-styled coach and pushes gear and SEO use, yet has made zero gains in 8 months. He deserves to have a new arsehole ripped.


 Very noble. Why do you care?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

kasabian19 said:


> You've made some good gains in 8 months. Lmao.
> 
> View attachment 137644


 if i were him id seriously re-access what i was doing. 8 months of gear and training wasted to look exactly the same.

@Frandeman reminds me a lot vegmuscle but worse.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> if i were him id seriously re-access what i was doing. 8 months of gear and training wasted to look exactly the same.
> 
> @Frandeman reminds me a lot vegmuscle but worse.


 vegmuscle was 2 years lol

no one beats that idiot

would love to see what he looks like tho

@vegmusclez


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> if i were him id seriously re-access what i was doing. 8 months of gear and training wasted to look exactly the same.
> 
> @Frandeman reminds me a lot vegmuscle but worse.


 maybe this one was his PT


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ILLBehaviour said:


> if i were him id seriously re-access what i was doing. 8 months of gear and training wasted to look exactly the same.
> 
> @Frandeman reminds me a lot vegmuscle but worse.


 Did vegmuscle ever post pics? Must have missed them, was always interested to see them after that audio clip he posted.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Did vegmuscle ever post pics? Must have missed them, was always interested to see them after that audio clip he posted.


 he had a log mate, ton of gear and just never made any progress, cut , bulked, allways looked the same. Had a ton of help and good advice off people here but never wanted to listen and allways bitched about never making any progress. People tried real hard to help him and got pissed off in the end.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> vegmuscle was 2 years lol
> 
> *no one beats that idiot*
> 
> ...


 wouldn't be sure about that mate, he trying his best to beat veg lol

https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/joe-jeffery-log.30245/

https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/joe-jeffery-progress-log.30368/


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> I an not trying to 'push' gear or SEO use onto anybody. This is just a log saying what i personally do, just to track progress really. Plenty of others talk about their PED use on this forum, don't see why it's any different. Only a real weak, insecure person would put somebody down over their progress photos.


 Youre correct in most cases mate but the difference here is that you claim to be an online physique coach and actually take money from clients to advise them on how to do what you do not seem to be able to do yourself?

Its like paying for boxing lessons from Charlie Zelenoff..........


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

TinTin10 said:


> Youre correct in most cases mate but the difference here is that you claim to be an online physique coach and actually take money from clients to advise them on how to do what you do not seem to be able to do yourself?
> 
> Its like paying for boxing lessons from Charlie Zelenoff..........


 I do see where you're coming from, but if the clients are happy does it matter?

Lets be fair, if you google Joes name, you will find these threads where he is being slated. So most of his business would have to come through word of mouth and reccomendations, if he is s**t at his job he will have no business, but IF his clients get results and are happy with what they are paying for, then what he looks like shouldn't matter.

Just playing devils advocate here, but Freddie Roach wasnt a brilliant boxer but is a great trainer.

Do get your point though, best thing OP can do imo is drop the weight, abs sell, seen some terrible trainers with very little muscle do well just because they can get bf low.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I do see where you're coming from, but if the clients are happy does it matter?
> 
> Lets be fair, if you google Joes name, you will find these threads where he is being slated. So most of his business would have to come through word of mouth and reccomendations, if he is s**t at his job he will have no business, but IF his clients get results and are happy with what they are paying for, then what he looks like shouldn't matter.
> 
> ...


 I get what youre saying but Freddie Roach is a bad example pal. There are many different facets of boxing which would make someone, who is not necessarily a great boxer, a great trainer and vice versa i.e chin, heart, dealing with pressure, genetics etc.

Weightlifting is relatively straight forward. Lift weights, eat right, rest - and you should see progress. Considering the amount of gear this guy is on and has been on, the progress he has made is absolutely abysmal.

 Its akin to paying for boxing lessons from a trainer who lives his life for boxing, spars 5+ times a week and takes steroids to improve his ability to box but still gets outboxed by a beginner.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

CG88 said:


> wouldn't be sure about that mate, he trying his best to beat veg lol
> 
> https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/joe-jeffery-log.30245/
> 
> https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/joe-jeffery-progress-log.30368/


 lol I been reading it for a bit ,,,, he is getting a beating over there 

at least this one blames no one,,,, the other ****er blamed everything and everybody


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

TinTin10 said:


> I get what youre saying but Freddie Roach is a bad example pal. There are many different facets of boxing which would make someone, who is not necessarily a great boxer, a great trainer and vice versa i.e chin, heart, dealing with pressure, genetics etc.
> 
> Weightlifting is relatively straight forward. Lift weights, eat right, rest - and you should see progress. Considering the amount of gear this guy is on and has been on, the progress he has made is absolutely abysmal.
> 
> Its akin to paying for boxing lessons from a trainer who lives his life for boxing, spars 5+ times a week and takes steroids to improve his ability to box but still gets outboxed by a beginner.


 Your first paragraph and last paragraph contradict themselves mate.

Again, get what you're saying, only used the boxing analogy because you mentioned Zelenoff.

Thing is I don't know whether Joe is a decent coach, or not. He could be utter shite, if he is he'll be found out though and that will be that, the business relies on recommendations and results. If he gets neither he won't make money.

I'm not one to kick a man when he's down, some good lads on TM and some make valid points, but a lot who are slating him are just doing it to try and get a few likes. That's f**got behaviour imo.

Inb4 White knight


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> lol I been reading it for a bit ,,,, he is getting a beating over there
> 
> at least this one blames no one,,,, the other ****er blamed everything and everybody


 :lol: 250 pages over 2 logs... this one doesnt see there is a problem lol


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Your first paragraph and last paragraph contradict themselves mate.
> 
> Again, get what you're saying, only used the boxing analogy because you mentioned Zelenoff.
> 
> ...


 No, they dont contradict themselves mate:

Boxing: If a guy is a great trainer but not necessarily a great boxer at that time (most are usually too old) then in a sparring session you would expect them to technically beat most opponents up to a fairly decent standard, as sparring is about technical aspects of boxing opposed to a competitive fight. You would definitely expect them to comfortably outshine a beginner whilst sparring.

Weightlifting: If a guy is an online physique coach, in his prime and takes a fair amount of steroids, you would expect his progress pictures to reflect a decent amount of progress - especially outstripping that of most beginner progress photos we have all seen. No one is saying he should be challenging for Mr Olympia but there should be a noticeable, tangible progression in physique which reflects his knowledge and PED usage.

No one is kicking him whilst he down mate, I was offering a reason as to why people were critiquing his progress photos in a way in which they wouldn't usually do.

I am sure Joe knows that his progress isnt fantastic, and he is working on changing that (as are we all) but you cannot complain if youre being ridiculed for charging people to teach them how to do what you yet cannot do.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> I actually completely understand and agree with this point. *If i looked at myself from a third person view* going on personal results only I would be less than impressed also! I think a combination of knowledge and experience is best. You are right, all of my coaching has come from word of mouth. It started with one close friend, and then his friend asked me. So on and so forth and it just became what I do. I am extremely passionate and am always doing all in my power to be the best physique coach I can to my clients, have never had any complaints and have an awesome relationship with all of my clients. I'm not claiming to be JP or Dr Stevenson levels at all but I do massively admire these guys and aim to be on their level one day!


 so if you take a step back and look at yourself as if you were one of your clients and they have come to you for advice saying look im doing x,y and z but this has been the outcome, realistically what advice and course of action would you give them ?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> No, they dont contradict themselves mate:
> 
> Boxing: If a guy is a great trainer but not necessarily a great boxer at that time (most are usually too old) then in a sparring session you would expect them to technically beat most opponents up to a fairly decent standard, as sparring is about technical aspects of boxing opposed to a competitive fight. You would definitely expect them to comfortably outshine a beginner whilst sparring.
> 
> ...


 I think the issue is more with Joe blindly following his coach, despite the lack in progress over a decent time period with a heavy PED protocol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

CG88 said:


> :lol: 250 pages over 2 logs... this one doesnt see there is a problem lol


 And they say TM is dead 

This one Must have mental health issues lol


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> And they say TM is dead
> 
> This one Must have mental health issues lol


 Few on TM have said he seems like autistic lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

CG88 said:


> Few on TM have said he seems like autistic lol


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

TinTin10 said:


> No, they dont contradict themselves mate:
> 
> Boxing: If a guy is a great trainer but not necessarily a great boxer at that time (most are usually too old) then in a sparring session you would expect them to technically beat most opponents up to a fairly decent standard, as sparring is about technical aspects of boxing opposed to a competitive fight. You would definitely expect them to comfortably outshine a beginner whilst sparring.
> 
> ...


 Was referring to the TM thread about kicking him.

You can't tell me that TM thread isn't daft, as I say, some make valid points, others are just trying to get sucked off.

You been watching the Zelenoff and Mayweather snr vid haven't you.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Was referring to the TM thread about kicking him.
> 
> You can't tell me that TM thread isn't daft, as I say, some make valid points, others are just trying to get sucked off.
> 
> You been watching the Zelenoff and Mayweather snr vid haven't you.


 Yeah, his 1st log on TM got out of hand and I agree people are just looking to shoot him down, but a lot of them have full rights to, as they have done what he has not.

And HAHAHAHA Yes......several times. They guy is an absolute loon.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

TinTin10 said:


> Yeah, his 1st log on TM got out of hand and I agree people are just looking to shoot him down, but a lot of them have full rights to, as they have done what he has not.
> 
> And HAHAHAHA Yes......several times. They guy is an absolute loon.


 Agreed.

The man is mad as a box of frogs mate. P4P king


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The man is mad as a box of frogs mate. P4P king


 HAHAHAHA! Even thinking about it makes me laugh.

If he is a troll though......he will go down as the best troll in history.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Frandeman said:


> And they say TM is dead
> 
> This one Must have mental health issues lol


 Joe is single handedly keeping the place going.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Plate said:


> Tbf the lads on there do have a point you are on quite a bit of gear and don't look owt special..
> 
> id defo 4 ball ur Mrs with you tho pm me I'm down


 @Joe Jeffery just to reiterate what my ukm sista from another mista has said, i would also be down to play whos the daddy with your mrs. If she likes guys that lift hit me up dog.

x


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Joe Jeffery said:


> The thing is with the TM thread is, I agree, there are some valid points and questions in there, but the majority of it is the same small bunch of people saying the same thing over and over.
> 
> If I was a rubbish coach, my clients wouldn't send payment each month, and I'd do something else. I have bills like all of you do.
> 
> The mental health slurs and comments about my partner are immature and embarrassing. Some guys have some growing up to do, and some jealousy issues.


 Do you suggest use of SEO to your clients? And is cell swelling part of the protocol you have them follow?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Joe Jeffery said:


> No I have never recommended SEO to any body. I have had people come to me and say that they are going to use an SEO and want advice though. I am not here to advise any body into using any substance, and I never had, but I'm also not trying to be anybodies Dad and tell them what they can and can't do. As adults we are capable of making conscious decisions and I respect another mans decision to do as he pleases so long as it does not harm me.
> 
> The funny thing is, all of my clients that came to me as natural are still natural, and all of my clients that came to me on gear are now on less. Apart from one client on TRT who made the decision to blast and cruise.
> 
> ...


 Nice, was just curious after seeing lots of SEO related stuff against your name, Mediphorm athlete, discount code etc.

I saw you use a coach too - how come you dont apply your own techniques/knowledge to yourself, rather than pay someone for something you already know/do (coaching) ?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

CG88 said:


> Nice, was just curious after seeing lots of SEO related stuff against your name, Mediphorm athlete, discount code etc.
> 
> I saw you use a coach too - how come you dont apply your own techniques/knowledge to yourself, rather than pay someone for something you already know/do (coaching) ?


 Most people who coach others, have a coach for themselves too.

Pretty much every powerlifter for example, will have a coach rather than do their own programming, at least after a while.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> so if you take a step back and look at yourself as if you were one of your clients and they have come to you for advice saying look im doing x,y and z but this has been the outcome, realistically what advice and course of action would you give them ?


 @Joe Jeffery , care to answer as genuinely interested ?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> It depends on so many variables. Adherence, time on protocol, PED's if applicable, how responsive they are to hypertrophy etc


 That isn't what he asked.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> It depends on so many variables. Adherence, time on protocol, PED's if applicable, how responsive they are to hypertrophy etc





naturalguy said:


> That isn't what he asked.


 this, ill ask again as id be genuinely interested to hear your answer.

*" so if you take a step back and look at yourself as if you were one of your clients and they have come to you for advice saying look im doing x,y and z but this has been the outcome, realistically what advice and course of action would you give them ? "*


----------



## Joe Jeffery (Nov 18, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> this, ill ask again as id be genuinely interested to hear your answer.
> 
> *" so if you take a step back and look at yourself as if you were one of your clients and they have come to you for advice saying look im doing x,y and z but this has been the outcome, realistically what advice and course of action would you give them ? "*


 It depends what that x, y and z is. If it was exactly what I did do, and it was me, i'd change nothing outside the scope of normal adjustments when needed.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> It depends what that x, y and z is. If it was exactly what I did do, and it was me, i'd change nothing outside the scope of normal adjustments when needed.


 So do you feel your progress has been as you expected?

(btw I am not on either side of the fence, nor do I care, but if you're looking at yourself as a client the last 8 months, or whatever, have you done enough, are you happy?)

You're avoiding the question really, looking for ways out of answering it, if the question was about myself, I could answer it easily.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> So do you feel your progress has been as you expected?
> 
> (btw I am not on either side of the fence, nor do I care, but if you're looking at yourself as a client the last 8 months, or whatever, have you done enough, are you happy?)
> 
> You're avoiding the question really, looking for ways out of answering it, if the question was about myself, I could answer it easily.


 Being brutally honest with yourself is the first step in progressing I find.

I looked in mirror and seen a fat bastard, accepted that and worked to change it.

ive made 'ok' progress this year, could I have done more or better, definitely. Been a learning curve as I've gone on, learning about nutrition, learning about training, learning about my body.

Still brutally honest, have miles to go before I look half decent, but I accept that and will continue to work on it and continue learning.

@Joe Jeffery be brutally honest mate. Be your own biggest critic. Look at what you do, what you eat, your PED use. If there is something you feel you could switch up or change to bring improved results, don't be afraid to do it. Plenty of knowledgeable guys on here and other forums who would happily advise you along the way (just seen Aaron Hudson invite you to go train with him on TM for example) But, if you critique yourself and are honestly happy with progress, feel you get value for money from your coach, and don't feel anything needs to be changed, carry on as you are and ignore what anyone else says

Sorry chaps, rambling here :lol:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> It depends what that x, y and z is. If it was exactly what I did do, and it was me, i'd change nothing outside the scope of normal adjustments when needed.


 so xyz is whatever you've been doing for the past 8 months and the result is what you can see in your progress pics, what would you have to say about your progress from a coachs perspective, picture yourself as a potential client and let me know what advice you would give yourself based on your 8 month progress pics ?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

It is easy when you think about it, problem is putting it into practise.

If I stayed away from Greggs, McDonald's and Caramel wafers and didn't train like a fanny I think I could make it.

f**k it, I'll start in January. Where's my sausage roll gone.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

any idiot can do it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

He received s**t on his log on T Muscle for good reason.

He was there solely for self promotion.

He has half a dozen logs open on other forums where he's talking about "putting his clients on PSL gear" and calling himself a MediPhorm Athlete while advertising a discount code for SEO.

So he's pushing gear and site enhancement oil on to his 'clients' when he barely has any expetience himself. He posted a before and after pic of one of his clients who went from 16 inch arms to 17 inch arms after using site enhancement oil. SEO at sixteen inch arms, it's ridiculous.

He's ran cycles in excess of 3 grams of gear. Plus insulin. Plus HGH and that was his progress over 8 months. And he's taking people's money for coaching.

A load of people gave him solid advice on TM including Con and Dig who are highly experienced coaches and Aaron Hudson who is an enormous bodybuilder. But he didn't listen to any of it and continued to post random studies and pictures of himself under heavy downlighting with more filters than a marine fish tank.

And yes some people mentioned his Mrs which is a bit below the belt but it was Joe that posted her pic in the first place.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> No I have never recommended SEO to any body. I have had people come to me and say that they are going to use an SEO and want advice though. I am not here to advise any body into using any substance, and I never had, but I'm also not trying to be anybodies Dad and tell them what they can and can't do. As adults we are capable of making conscious decisions and I respect another mans decision to do as he pleases so long as it does not harm me.
> 
> The funny thing is, all of my clients that came to me as natural are still natural, and all of my clients that came to me on gear are now on less. Apart from one client on TRT who made the decision to blast and cruise.
> 
> ...


 Isnt Mediphorm a SEO?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> Isnt Mediphorm a SEO?


 Yes it is. He said it wasn't on TM but if you visit their website they describe it as site enhancement oil.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Yes it is. He said it wasn't on TM but if you visit their website they describe it as site enhancement oil.


 So what the f**k is he on about then????


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Big Joes progress pics. Big cycles and seo

Before, during and when cut


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> It is described as an SEO due to the class of product, but it is not water based. I have never pushed anybody to use MP, just given my personal opinion on it. If any of you listen to No Bull radio, an IFBB pro was on there bailibg MP as the best site enhancement product out there. That is the same as I did. As adults you can do what you like with that information, you aren't stupid fellas and are competant enough to think for yourselves. If me saying how much I like MP is pushing SEO's then there must be thousands of gear pushers on this forum.


 So why have you got the same discount code on it as all of the other promoters?? e.g your trainer Alex Kikel


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

luther1 said:


> Big Joes progress pics. Big cycles and seo
> 
> Before, during and when cut
> 
> View attachment 137652


 Been done about 3 pages ago. Catch up fella.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Joe Jeffery said:


> It is described as an SEO due to the class of product, but it is not water based. I have never pushed anybody to use MP, just given my personal opinion on it. If any of you listen to No Bull radio, an IFBB pro was on there bailibg MP as the best site enhancement product out there. That is the same as I did. As adults you can do what you like with that information, you aren't stupid fellas and are competant enough to think for yourselves. If me saying how much I like MP is pushing SEO's then there must be thousands of gear pushers on this forum.


 You're forgetting that you referred to yourself as a MediPhorm athlete and have your own discount code to refer people with.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Been done about 3 pages ago. Catch up fella.


 Haha, was bad enough trawling through his bs on TM, didn't realise I was late to the party.

Anyway, he looks fu**ing horrendous


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

luther1 said:


> Big Joes progress pics. Big cycles and seo
> 
> Before, during and when cut
> 
> View attachment 137652





MR RIGSBY said:


> Been done about 3 pages ago. Catch up fella.


 i think joe managed to actually lose muscle , he looks smaller in the last photo.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Hardly 3 grams plus mate.


 Ok.

View attachment IMG_4496.PNG


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> His discount code is BFR, mine is JJ10. I found the product through him, liked it, posted about it, people contacted me about it, contacted Sam (the owner) for a discount code and he gave me one.


 But youre saying youve never promoted it?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Joe Jeffery said:


> It is described as an SEO due to the class of product, but it is not water based. I have never pushed anybody to use MP, just given my personal opinion on it. If any of you listen to No Bull radio, an IFBB pro was on there bailibg MP as the best site enhancement product out there. That is the same as I did. As adults you can do what you like with that information, you aren't stupid fellas and are competant enough to think for yourselves. If me saying how much I like MP is pushing SEO's then there must be thousands of gear pushers on this forum.


 You are a salesmans dream. Unless you've used every seo on the market how can you say it's the best on the market?

Bit it like saying Cambridge are the ultimate lab when no other brand has been tried.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> You said with GH and slin mate. You nearly got it though man.
> 
> Grow up lads. I'm just keeping this log for content and personal progress so all rubbish will just be ignored - i'll leave that to those of you in here that have nothing better to do than bring others down.


 But youve posted the same in multiple forums mate, so its not really for that is it?

Youve obviously got some academic knowledge but I cant help but think youve cut your legs out from underneath you. If you wouldve just kept schtum or posted a simple progress log until you got to a level where you looked the part, you probably wouldve picked up quite a large following quite quickly.

Youve s**t on your own doorstep here pal and the worse thing is, you keep on doing it.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Haha, was bad enough trawling through his bs on TM, didn't realise I was late to the party.
> 
> Anyway, he looks fu**ing horrendous


 Another one late in to see this. Been watching it brew on TM.

Been savage as feck but they really do have a point.

@Joe Jeffery will you be taking Aaron Hudson up on his offer for a training session? The guy is huge, great opportunity man.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

luther1 said:


> Big Joes progress pics. Big cycles and seo
> 
> Before, during and when cut
> 
> View attachment 137652


 ok @Joe Jeffery, so assume the guy in the photos above is a client coming to you for coaching, he tells you he has been training for two years and these photos show his progress over the last 8 months, what advice would you give him ?


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> I just started a log to post content and log. I've never been on a bb forum, only social media so i didn't know there would be such a negative to instagram photos etc.
> 
> I post the same thing in most forums as I simply dont have time to write native content for each one.


 So you dont join forums for self-promotion, or to promote products just to post progress logs...................yet youve signed up to multiple sites and copy and past the same stuff on each site?

Are you aware how ridiculous that sounds?


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> What other forums am I on apart from this and previously T Muscle that I am not required to be on by my sponsor? When I think about it of course there is a level of self-promotion as my aim is to build a personal brand. That's what all social media etc is I guess. I am not fishing for clients here, but as a for of self-promotion yes I guess that is one reason why anybody logs, makes YT videos, vlogs etc. Of course my aim is to help others, but the more people that see my stuff, the more I can potentially help


 If youd have been that honest from the start, you wouldnt have got half the s**t you have done on here and TM.

Good luck for the future.

Inb4 JJ turns into a monster.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Joe Jeffery said:


> I just started a log to post content and log. I've never been on a bb forum, only social media so i didn't know there would be such a negative to instagram photos etc.
> 
> I post the same thing in most forums as I simply dont have time to write native content for each one.
> 
> ...


 Is my maths s**t, or do I count 600 calf raise and cable crunch

6 x 20 = 120 x 5 = 600

5 x 120


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Joe Jeffery just to reiterate what my ukm sista from another mista has said, i would also be down to play whos the daddy with your mrs. If she likes guys that lift hit me up dog.
> 
> x


 Ok but no more, I'm not down for no sausage fest


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Ok but no mrs, I'm down for a sausage fest


 Fixed


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Fixed


 You know me too well, you shall be the 4th sausage


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Fuaaaark, some people on here are savage af.

Having said that they are making a few points.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Just seen All that gear :confused1:

Crazy mate


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Just seen All that gear :confused1:
> 
> Crazy mate


 made great progress hasnt he, 2 yrs training, a coach, all that gear plus seo, actually looks worse than when he started. and to top it all off hes coaching people on how to do the same. at least vegmuscle was only a danger to himself.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> made great progress hasnt he, 2 yrs training, a coach, all that gear plus seo, actually looks worse than when he started. and to top it all off hes coaching people on how to do the same. at least vegmuscle was only a danger to himself.


 Just read through the TM thread, they completely ruined him.

Some guy said, ' Youre not even the best bodybuilder in your house FFS'


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> made great progress hasnt he, 2 yrs training, a coach, all that gear plus seo, actually looks worse than when he started. and to top it all off hes coaching people on how to do the same. at least vegmuscle was only a danger to himself.


 fu**ing love this forum guys...

Makes me laugh like nothing else does :thumb

Even LSD


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> fu**ing love this forum guys...
> 
> Makes me laugh like nothing else does :thumb
> 
> Even LSD


 this place never fails to deliver.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

what's his cycle? I'm still stuck on page 1 YouTube vlog fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds like most of the 'gurus' out there to be fair.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Joe Jeffery

srs question mate, are you and your Mrs in an open relationship?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Had another rest pause style workout this morning. I hit these days 2 out of every 10 days and they are super tough. Seriously mentally challenging and painful. Rest day with some HIIT cardio tomorrow and then I can get back to the fun lower volume stuff on monday....
> 
> Rope pullover: 6 sets of 6 reps with 5 seconds rest between sets. One minute off and then repeat 5 times
> 
> ...


 too much volume, waste of time

wagwan


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Had another rest pause style workout this morning. I hit these days 2 out of every 10 days and they are super tough. Seriously mentally challenging and painful. Rest day with some HIIT cardio tomorrow and then I can get back to the fun lower volume stuff on monday....
> 
> Rope pullover: 6 sets of 6 reps with 5 seconds rest between sets. One minute off and then repeat 5 times
> 
> ...


 I watched a lot of your youtube videos and I honestly don't get this ridiculous training style you're following.

You're training like the guy who posts on bodybuilding.com and finds some crappy workout made by Jim Stoppani to make a few quid or something. Then write things like "super tough, 90 minutes of pain" -- come on man, start training properly, lol.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Had another rest pause style workout this morning. I hit these days 2 out of every 10 days and they are super tough. Seriously mentally challenging and painful. Rest day with some HIIT cardio tomorrow and then I can get back to the fun lower volume stuff on monday....
> 
> Rope pullover: 6 sets of 6 reps with 5 seconds rest between sets. One minute off and then repeat 5 times
> 
> ...


 If youre able to do 6 sets of 12 reps with 5 SECONDS rest between sets, youre using the wrong weight bro-slice.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Have any of you guys read Fortitude Training by Dr Scott Stevenson? These are sort of higher volume version of his Muscle Rounds. They are not all I do, as stated 2/10 days are these, split upper and lower.


 Not read it, know about it -- just unnecessary. It's like people have just forgotten old fashioned progressive overload and slamming weight on a barbell and then doing a few isolations then recovering.

@Natty Steve'o @Quackerz have the right idea on how to train; this bollocks is nonsense. JP has a good idea on training too (for the most part).

As much as I hate to say Steve'o has the right idea, he does. Still a big lump tho


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Have any of you guys read Fortitude Training by Dr Scott Stevenson? These are sort of higher volume version of his Muscle Rounds. They are not all I do, as stated 2/10 days are these, split upper and lower.


 But these are not muscle rounds? Arent you doing double the amount of reps ?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Progressive overload is ALWAYS the goal of every session to me! Reps and/or sets still increasing as weight is dropping thankfully.
> 
> *JP is a huge fortitude training fan man. I know he credits much of his knowledge to Dr Scott.*


 irrelevant when it isn't the training ive seen him actually doing or prescribing to people.

as I said, i've watched pretty much all your youtube videos, dont have a problem with you, but you shouldnt be training the way you are.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

So did you do in excess of 2000 reps in today's session?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Thank you for the honest opinion man!


 You remind me of me two years ago so much


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> If I remember rightly Dr Scotts muscle rounds are 6 sets of 4 with 10 seconds rest. These are a variant. I didn't program the above session, it came from my coach. We have slowly crept up to that volume over a long period also!


 So youre doing triple the amount of reps and using only half of the rest period of that workout?

By that logic, if you went the other way, youd do a 1/2 rep of 5 x 1RPM with a rest period of 4 weeks?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> I know things read bad on the internet but I was being genuine lol, I do appreciate anybody taking time to comment on what I'm doing. Especially if they disagree, I do believe you can learn something from anybody!


 I think you should go back to the basics -- my own honest opinion is that you'd make double the progress in the same period of time if not faster. Most your workouts don't even cover the basics anymore it's like you tried to take 5 steps forward and skip all the bread and butter stuff.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> My programming is written by my coach mate. I didn't write this plan. I have days that are higher intensity/low volume, days that are high volume/high effort etc.
> 
> Keep a watch as I haven't logged any of my normal days in here yet!


 I'm just going off the 10+ videos I've watched of you, lol.

Also, I'd be concerned about your coach, personally, lol.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> My programming is written by my coach mate. I didn't write this plan. I have days that are higher intensity/low volume, days that are high volume/high effort etc.
> 
> Keep a watch as I haven't logged any of my normal days in here yet!


 But if youve followed a plan for 8months and made little or no progress, I dont care if the love-child of Dorian Yates and Ronnie Coleman wrote it for you...... IT ISNT WORKING.

I cant believe how youre so blasé about the whole thing? You seem like youre dedicated to progress? Id be chasing Kuckel for a refund quick smart.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Guys I am very happy with Alex's coaches and the steps we are making together!
> 
> I was super retarded with my own gear use when I came to Alex tbh. He dropped me back down to TRT from that silly cycle for the first 4-5 months of us working together, then just 600mg test, then added in 400mg tren recently. Much lower than I used to use.
> 
> I* know i am a poor responder to PED's and hypertrophy* in general but I am making steps in the right direction to be the best I can be!


 You can't make that claim while following the training you do imo.

In 4 months I could get you with double the progress you have now, in all areas, lol. With minimal/no gear.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Thanks NG, I am very happy to continue with Alex though and I hope you stick around this log for the ride! More progress photos to come


 Just remember what I said in 6 months time


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

I would just start again mate, new bird, new gym, shave the beard, new ukm username and ur good to go.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> I would just start again mate, new bird, new gym, shave the beard, new ukm username and ur good to go.


 in b4 'Jeff Joery - full workout log'


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> Not read it, know about it -- just unnecessary. It's like people have just forgotten old fashioned progressive overload and slamming weight on a barbell and then doing a few isolations then recovering.
> 
> @Natty Steve'o @Quackerz have the right idea on how to train; this bollocks is nonsense. JP has a good idea on training too (for the most part).
> 
> As much as I hate to say Steve'o has the right idea, he does. Still a big lump tho


 Would be inclined to agree for the average trainee but for the heavily advanced trainee (from a BB perspective) progressive overload is nigh on impossible you are then left with people such as @Pscarb who has utilised this training method to very good effect, if I'm not mistaken the program was designed for him.....

But yes from a general perspective basic principals of progressive overload in conjunction with a satisfactory amonunt of metabolic fatigue within your individual MRV will always win first place IMO.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Would be inclined to agree for the average trainee but for the heavily advanced trainee (from a BB progressive overload is nigh on impossible you are then left with people such as @Pscarb who has utilised this training method to very good effect, if I'm not mistaken the program was designed for him.....
> 
> But yes from a general perspective basic principals of progressive overload in conjunction with a satisfactory amonunt of metabolic fatigue in within your individual MRV will always win first place IMO.


 That was my point; I just worded it more brash, lol -- like 99.9% of people here would not benefit using this method when they're barely out the starting blocks, apart from Chelsea, Pscarb and a few others, there aren't many 'advanced' people here. But if you look at pscarb he has also been a big advocate of 3 day fullbody (i THINK) or something along those lines.

To me, while this may hurt doing that style of training, why do that for 90 minutes when you can be in an out double the progress in 30? (obviously again, for the majority of people).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quackerz said:


> Would be inclined to agree for the average trainee but for the heavily advanced trainee (from a BB progressive overload is nigh on impossible you are then left with people such as @Pscarb who has utilised this training method to very good effect, if I'm not mistaken the program was designed for him.....
> 
> But yes from a general perspective basic principals of progressive overload in conjunction with a satisfactory amonunt of metabolic fatigue in within your individual MRV will always win first place IMO.


 not sure what is being discussed but I assume Fortitude training? the 3 day system (called the family man) was created for me as I worked with Scott Stevenson when he was creating this style of training and I was only training 3 days a week due to family commitments.....

progressive overload to many is only about weight when in fact it is also about volume and intensity not just weight, its a good way to train but its not the only way....


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> not sure what is being discussed but I assume Fortitude training? the 3 day system (called the family man) was created for me as I worked with Scott Stevenson when he was creating this style of training and I was only training 3 days a week due to family commitments.....
> 
> progressive overload to many is only about weight when in fact it is also about volume and intensity not just weight, its a good way to train but its not the only way....


 Yes mate, it was fortitude training, reason I tagged you as you would have a much better insight to it than I do.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

naturalguy said:


> That was my point; I just worded it more brash, lol -- like 99.9% of people here would not benefit using this method when they're barely out the starting blocks, apart from Chelsea, Pscarb and a few others, there aren't many 'advanced' people here. But if you look at pscarb he has also been a big advocate of 3 day fullbody (i THINK) or something along those lines.
> 
> To me, while this may hurt doing that style of training, why do that for 90 minutes when you can be in an out double the progress in 30? (obviously again, for the majority of people).


 no full body bit Push/Pull/Legs but to be fair there is nothing wrong with day on day of full body workouts and I agree for the beginner this type of workout will give results but to be fair FT style can be used for beginners although for a beginner I wouldn't go above Tier 2........

at the moment I am doing a brand new style of training where I train 3 body parts each night (5 nights a week) doing 6 sets for each body part for a total 18 working sets per workout, the intensity is increased through reduced rest periods and a given tempo for eat rep......its working really well at the moment


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> not sure what is being discussed but I assume Fortitude training? the 3 day system (called the family man) was created for me as I worked with Scott Stevenson when he was creating this style of training and I was only training 3 days a week due to family commitments.....
> 
> progressive overload to many is only about weight when in fact it is also about volume and intensity not just weight, its a good way to train but its not the only way....


 Would you see the benefit of taking muscle rounds at 6 sets of 4 reps with 10 sec rest and changing it to 6 sets of 12 reps with 5 seconds rest?

It just doesnt make sense IMO


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Hopefully this log will still be going!
> 
> On a serious note though what sort of stuff would you like to see in here?
> 
> i was gonna post some diet and training, progress photos, any articles I find that I find interesting, any new YT vids I do... anything else?


 No point me telling you what I want to see -- do what you want to do, not what others want; otherwise you won't put the same effort in. I get it you're just asking for ideas, but everyone's gonna have different opinions of what stuff they wanna see/like/find boring etc.

For me, watching videos about a study, or articles is boring as f. I couldn't give a damn about it -- only if I specifically want to know about said topic.

I love science, anyone on this forum here that knows me, knows I love a study or too - but science also has a tendency to dive into a topic/area that it doesn't need to or that has been done 100x and it's really fvcking boring. Like they still do protein intake studies in natural athletes/general population.. how boring. Lets start finding out if an enhanced athlete has a threshold of protein where muscle gain improves/doesn't improve after a certain point.

I like watching people train; but then that leads me back to the way you train - it's boring to watch as you're not really "pushing" yourself in the same way someone smashing out squats at 80% of their max for as many reps as possible. (my opinion, obviously)


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> no full body bit Push/Pull/Legs but to be fair there is nothing wrong with day on day of full body workouts and I agree for the beginner this type of workout will give results but to be fair FT style can be used for beginners although for a beginner I wouldn't go above Tier 2........
> 
> at the moment I am doing a brand new style of training where I train 3 body parts each night (5 nights a week) doing 6 sets for each body part for a total 18 working sets per workout, the intensity is increased through reduced rest periods and a given tempo for eat rep......its working really well at the moment


 I knew it was something similar to that.

I like the sound of your new setup, apart from the tempo thing (personal pref. just not my thing) but you and I are very different in goals so its to be expected, and you're a lot more advanced than I anyway. But I really like the 3 bodyparts each night, 5 nights a week setup.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> I would just start again mate, new bird, new gym, shave the beard, new ukm username and ur good to go.


 This, what a cuck, he needs to see someone.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> fu**ing love this forum guys...
> 
> Makes me laugh like nothing else does :thumb
> 
> Even LSD


 Please just take some LSD THEN come on here. Would be a serious laugh.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I couldnt give a fucck, all i knoow is my cock is huge and tje rest ot you aer pencile diccks


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I couldnt give a fucck, all i knoow is my cock is huge and tje rest ot you aer pencile diccks


 Too much sauce for you tonight mate, let yer head hit the pillow


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> You remind me of me two years ago so much


 he reminds me of a cross between you and vegmuscle.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Hopefully this log will still be going!
> 
> On a serious note though what sort of stuff would you like to see in here?
> 
> i was gonna post some diet and training, progress photos, any articles I find that I find interesting, any new YT vids I do... anything else?


 post up your weights for the main lifts please Joe.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Natty Steve'o and @Skye666 could be the same person


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Natty Steve'o and @Skye666 could be the same person


 @Heavyassweights and @HDU too


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

naturalguy said:


> Too much jizz for you tonight mate, let yer head hit the pillow


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Weighed in just a touch under 200lbs this morning. Still pushing weight down. Just snapped this leg pic out of bed
> 
> View attachment 137722


 your Mrs has big feet but that's cool, good going.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TinTin10 said:


> Would you see the benefit of taking muscle rounds at 6 sets of 4 reps with 10 sec rest and changing it to 6 sets of 12 reps with 5 seconds rest?
> 
> It just doesnt make sense IMO


 why doesn't it make sense??


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> why doesn't it make sense??


 Well any weight that you can lift for 12 reps and only need 5 seconds rest in order to do another 12 reps and repeat that for 6 sets isnt going to an optimum workout for the target muscles surely? Maybe im wrong but I thought that muscle rounds was designed to be high volume, with enough reps, sets and rest to achieve the desired effect. Its like taking on a HIIT session but instead of sprinting for 15 secs with 15 secs rest, youre sprinting for a minute with 5 secs rest.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TinTin10 said:


> Well any weight that you can lift for 12 reps and only need 5 seconds rest in order to do another 12 reps and repeat that for 6 sets isnt going to an optimum workout for the target muscles surely? Maybe im wrong but I thought that muscle rounds was designed to be high volume, with enough reps, sets and rest to achieve the desired effect. Its like taking on a HIIT session but instead of sprinting for 15 secs with 15 secs rest, youre sprinting for a minute with 5 secs rest.


 what are you on about? MR sets are not about lifting a weight for 12 reps, Muscle rounds is about using a weight that you would normally be able to lift for 15 reps then perform 24 reps with a rest pause style of training, 4 reps/10 seconds rest then repeat 6 times.....if you are able to perform every rep (4 reps x 6) in a muscle round you are not pushing yourself.......

the desired effect is hypertrophy the intensity of this type of set achieves this.......


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> what are you on about? MR sets are not about lifting a weight for 12 reps, Muscle rounds is about using a weight that you would normally be able to lift for 15 reps then perform 24 reps with a rest pause style of training, 4 reps/10 seconds rest then repeat 6 times.....if you are able to perform every rep (4 reps x 6) in a muscle round you are not pushing yourself.......
> 
> the desired effect is hypertrophy the intensity of this type of set achieves this.......


 Yeah so what would be the benefit in changing the format of the MR (where you are not supposed to be able to perform every rep in the round) by raising the amount of reps you do per round and cutting the rest period in half?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TinTin10 said:


> Yeah so what would be the benefit in changing the format of the MR (where you are not supposed to be able to perform every rep in the round) by raising the amount of reps you do per round and cutting the rest period in half?


 I dont understand your question who is changing the format?


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Had another rest pause style workout this morning. I hit these days 2 out of every 10 days and they are super tough. Seriously mentally challenging and painful. Rest day with some HIIT cardio tomorrow and then I can get back to the fun lower volume stuff on monday....
> 
> Rope pullover: 6 sets of 6 reps with 5 seconds rest between sets. One minute off and then repeat 5 times
> 
> ...





Joe Jeffery said:


> Have any of you guys read Fortitude Training by Dr Scott Stevenson? These are sort of higher volume version of his Muscle Rounds. They are not all I do, as stated 2/10 days are these, split upper and lower.


 @Pscarb This guy.

Id presumed youd read through the posts before but youve obviously just read what youve been tagged in and the posts after that mate, so its got mixed up.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Confusion is coming from the fact that Joe compared what he was doing to fortitude/muscle rounds. Daft comparison though as they aren't similar.Can see what he meant but can't be compared really.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ah gotcha, @TinTin10 no mate I assumed from the post I was tagged in that it was FT....so I was speaking of the Muscle Rounds as they are intended not this routine from this coach, just to add that is not comparative to MR, in my opinion 12 reps with 5sec rest is stupid even more stupid is 6 sets of 20 reps with 5 sec rest....what is that going to achieve?? there is no way you are going to be able to contract the muscle properly for half those sets after the high cable fly Imo

your coach has taken a good proven way to use rest pause to increase intensity and screwed it up Imo......

apologies for the confusion guys I will leave this thread now as it is not FT......


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Yeah Joe.....you almost got me chewed out by Scarb you knobber! Hahahaha!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Weighed in just a touch under 200lbs this morning. Still pushing weight down. Just snapped this leg pic out of bed
> 
> View attachment 137722


 Nice cock.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Hopefully this log will still be going!
> 
> On a serious note though what sort of stuff would you like to see in here?
> 
> i was gonna post some diet and training, progress photos, any articles I find that I find interesting, any new YT vids I do... anything else?


 Given you're a fairly young guy commited to riding the aas train, if not till the wheels fall off , then at least for a con****ingsiderably long time ? I do have a morbid curiosity* how you'll do health wise over the coming years. So ongoing bloodwork results would be interesting

* not a sociopath. Last thing id want to see is a go fund me page to send joe and his tumour circus to disneyland paris** for his last holiday evaaaaar

** ( i know , hurry it up reaper ^ this is proper grim)


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Nice cock.


 The third leg is the most dense and chiseled imho ......wait....wut?....... I'm talking about the one on the FURNITURE !!!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

gazzamongo said:


> The third leg is the most dense and chiseled imho ......wait....wut?....... I'm talking about the one on the FURNITURE !!!!


 I wasn't.....


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Ok so today is going like this!
> 
> 8:30am - 2iu GH and then 45 min steady state cardio. Heart rate around 140
> 
> ...


 are those weights all kg or are the machines in lbs ?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Yep can post up bloodwork - hoping to get some more this Thurs actually so will post that up.


 Nice one . Where will you be with aas at the time of the test , blast or cruise?


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Blasting right now


 Erm "



> Con:-So you're in a hard dieting phase? The calories are LOW!
> What is the thought behind using 150 grams of whey around training? I would guess 2/3 of that will convert to glucose. Why not just use more carbohydrates and save your BUN levels lol


 Bro Jeffrey:- Yes sir. I have found in my last gaining phase and this cutting phase how adaptive my metabolism seems to be. I really had to push calories hard to gain any weight at all and we have had to pull back hard to keep any weight loss consistent.It is 100g whey isolate around training, 50g 15 min before and 50g during a 90 min workout. The next meal was about 90 mins post-workout but I struggle with digestion at that time for some reason and find a whey isolate goes down well for me. I know Alex is a fan of loading the majority of nutrients around workout times."

Confused ... blasting the aas but cutting bodyfat then ? ( Just for clarification, I'm a noob remember )

Fancy trying this and reporting back? Two of body building's most dangerous practice's , twice the fun right ?


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

gazzamongo said:


> Erm "
> 
> Bro Jeffrey:- Yes sir. I have found in my last gaining phase and this cutting phase how adaptive my metabolism seems to be. I really had to push calories hard to gain any weight at all and we have had to pull back hard to keep any weight loss consistent.It is 100g whey isolate around training, 50g 15 min before and 50g during a 90 min workout. The next meal was about 90 mins post-workout but I struggle with digestion at that time for some reason and find a whey isolate goes down well for me. I know Alex is a fan of loading the majority of nutrients around workout times."
> 
> ...


 And to think they push this chit to their clients..............


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> And to think they push this chit to their clients..............


 Does Joe have a dnp code ? 

( Srs .... this stuff seems the better option vs eca for old f**ks like me with plenty of miles on their tickers )


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

gazzamongo said:


> Does Joe have a dnp code ?
> 
> ( Srs .... this stuff seems the better option vs eca for old f**ks like me with plenty of miles on their tickers )


 Joe doesnt promote anything. Even if he speaks about it on his videos, sings its praises but doesnt mention any risks involved with it, AND gives you a discount code for you to use if you magically decide to buy it of your volition................he still DEFINITELY does not promote it.

Sorry.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Joe doesnt promote anything. Even if he speaks about it on his videos, sings its praises but doesnt mention any risks involved with it, AND gives you a discount code for you to use if you magically decide to buy it of your volition................he still DEFINITELY does not promote it.
> 
> Sorry.


 You do have to wonder what the legal duty of care is for online coaches " coach x said seo's are amazeballs and now I'm a synthol idiot with a suppurating bicep abscess that might well explode over everyone, ruining Xmas dinner " or " I tried your slin for the win but went hypo at the wheel and drove over everyone in the queue for the mosque now the brassy bint from Britain first won't stop dry humping my grave stone "

Actions :- consequences:s


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Yes currently blasting on a fat loss phase. No need for DNP or Insulin in my protocol right now.


 Harrumph , thought it might be nice to get an up to date log of that stuff from sources available to uk peoples. Do you not think it'd be effective for you given you say you suffer from rapid metabolic adaptation? On that point have you tried every other day fasting ? I find fat loss hard and this seemed to work for me ( the key point is it helps PREVENT the metabolism slowing as you eat normal cals on alternate days )


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

gazzamongo said:


> Harrumph , thought it might be nice to get an up to date log of that stuff from sources available to uk peoples. Do you not think it'd be effective for you given you say you suffer from rapid metabolic adaptation? On that point have you tried every other day fasting ? I find fat loss hard and this seemed to work for me ( the key point is it helps PREVENT the metabolism slowing as you eat normal cals on alternate days )


 You find fat loss hard because you ate too much everyday.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> You find fat loss hard because you ate too much everyday.


 #guilty face


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

View attachment 137838


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Of course DNP would be effective. It is extremely effective at what it does. However, I don't need it at this point! I am not a fan of fasting for many reasons, mainly one main aim of my nutrient timing is to stimulate MPS at frequently as possible.


 Ah but if you are on a cut surely you're more trying to hang into mass rather than build it. Can you build much in a deficit? I take leucine and bcaa's during the fasted part of my day to keep mps ticking over :- no good ?

What are the other reasons your fasting averse?


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

gazzamongo said:


> Ah but if you are on a cut surely you're more trying to hang into mass rather than build it. Can you build much in a deficit? I take leucine and bcaa's during the fasted part of my day to keep mps ticking over :- no good ?
> 
> What are the other reasons your fasting averse?


 if you're taking bcaa's, you're not fasted quite simply, but all of this is nonsense anyway.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> if you're taking bcaa's, you're not fasted quite simply, but all of this is nonsense anyway.


 Yeah I've heard that said too. Other things I've read are that less than 50 cals of non carbs doesn't break a fast , who knows. Certainly helps with h'anger and adherence which are useful for me at least


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

gazzamongo said:


> Yeah I've heard that said too. Other things I've read are that less than 50 cals of non carbs doesn't break a fast , who knows. Certainly helps with h'anger and adherence which are useful for me at least


 I used to do intermittent fasting, 12-6pm i would eat two meals a day within those 6 hours only, it was good for as you said hunger and adherence.  But thats all.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> I used to do intermittent fasting, 12-6pm i would eat two meals a day within those 6 hours only, it was good for as you said hunger and adherence.  But thats all.


 Useful during a cut tho no? Abd i found every other day fasting worked very Well for achieving an overall weekly deficit but NOT tanking my metabolism or suffering unduly. Constant caloric restriction seems pretty grim to me :s


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

gazzamongo said:


> Useful during a cut tho no? Abd i found every other day fasting worked very Well for achieving an overall weekly deficit but NOT tanking my metabolism or suffering unduly. Constant caloric restriction seems pretty grim to me :s


 There is no 'tanking' your metabolism, lol. If it worked for you fine, but fasting every other day is not my way of enjoying life.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Okay broseph, 46:45 into thid episode of best freind forever radio. Is the alex fella talking about you ?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> There is no 'tanking' your metabolism, lol. If it worked for you fine, but fasting every other day is not my way of enjoying life.


 No such things as metabolic adaptation? Link me ? Isn't that how humans survived in a situation of food scarcity. Does this mean reverse dieting is also faux ?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> There is no 'tanking' your metabolism, lol. If it worked for you fine, but fasting every other day is not my way of enjoying life.


 I don't think it's anyones way of enjoying life unless you're talking about unfortunates on a pro-ana forum. It's what I do now and then to keep dad bod at bay


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Maybe, I have no idea mate, you'd have to ask him. Does fit my situation though.


 That would be creepy. I'm engaging in banter no Joe jefferey research here lol


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

gazzamongo said:


> No such things as metabolic adaptation? Link me ? Isn't that how humans survived in a situation of food scarcity. Does this mean reverse dieting is also faux ?


 How severe do you think metabolic *adaptation *is?

To the point where you feel you should fast every other day to not "tank" your metabolism.

This thing is way blown out of proportion and fat loss never stops, and your metabolism doesn't just sky rocket downwards.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Metabolic adaptation exists, the degree at which you will adapt to both higher and lower caloric adjustments over time will be highly individual. Long term metabolic damage does not exist however. I think that's where the confusion exists right now.


 You've kinda made the point I was stressing about eod fasting for me. As you note , metabolic adaptation takes time. The idea of eod is that you can drop calories substantially on a low cal day then eat normally the next. Because your low one day then normal the next the metabolism doesn't slow below the rate it is at for your normal caloric intake. That's the theory anyway and it seemed to play out for me YMMV of course


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> How severe do you think metabolic *adaptation *is?
> 
> To the point where you feel you should fast every other day to not "tank" your metabolism.
> 
> This thing is way blown out of proportion and fat loss never stops, and your metabolism doesn't just sky rocket downwards.


 Not sure. But as I've said before I think my metabolism is on the sluggish side so I think these techniques help me. Your situation might be completely different and if so good for you ( grrrr..... envy )


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Joe Jeffery said:


> I agree with you to a degree. I know the argument is there that when calories drop, as does energy, reduction in NEAT and ergo reductions in caloric output cause a weight loss stall. However, in the case of myself and a couple of clients clear metabolic adaptations to happen. Some more drastically than others. It is massively overblown however, and I know for a fact a lot of coaches sell themselves these days to impressionable girls claiming to 'fix their metabolic damage' so they can get shredded on super high calories. It's a complete load of s**t.
> 
> I have seen people make tiny 200 cal drops in a deficit and maintain consistent fat loss for weeks, *but I have also seen people do the same and weight loss stabilise after 10-14 days*. There is SOME level of adaptation, but nothing that is going to permanently 'damage' metabolism.


 Well there is your problem, weight loss is not linear and 10-14 days is not enough to show whether weight loss has stabilized or not.



gazzamongo said:


> Not sure. But as I've said before I think my metabolism is on the sluggish side so I think these techniques help me. Your situation might be completely different and if so good for you ( grrrr..... envy )


 They help you, for adherence, sure, but it would be the same result whichever way you did it.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> The metabolic system does not work like that. The reason you see fat loss on that protocol is because over the course of those two days you are in a total energy deficit, it has nothing to do with the speed of your metabolism in this case. Metabolic adaptations take time, they will not happen in one day.


 Hmnn dunno , not got the patience or time to try it but my feeling is if I tried the same deficit averaged out to a daily restriction I wouldn't do as well on it


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> ' As these athletes create an energy deficit and achieve lower body fat levels, their weight loss efforts will be counteracted by a number of metabolic adaptations that may persist throughout weight maintenance. Changes in energy expenditure, mitochondrial efficiency, and circulating hormone concentrations work in concert to attenuate further weight loss and promote the restoration of baseline body mass.'
> 
> (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3943438/)


 I HATE those things where you have to swipe sideways to read them . Damn you , your meggings AND your mood lighting all to hell Joseph jefferey


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Joe Jeffery said:


> Swipe right? I'm on my laptop lol


 Swiping left. Tablet here...... sorry that was somewhat intolerant of me lol ( sarms rage?)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

let me just interject here seeing as Joe mentioned to his coach that I said Metabolic Adaptation doesn't exist, to which he replied something about living in the wilderness and the body adapting??

its my bad as I was under the assumption that my comment was to be taken in CONTEXT to how it was being applied........by this I mean in Joe's case it does not exist, yes it exists in the human body but not in how it is being applied here as an excuse to Joe from his so called coach.......Lyle McDonald wrote a great piece on this on Alan Aragon's review site.....

Joe did you ask the question I posed about why you are using 150g of Whey Pro around training seeing as this amount in such a small time frame does not actually benefit MPS (MPS maximises at 40g Whey)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Joe Jeffery said:


> ' As these athletes create an energy deficit and achieve lower body fat levels, their weight loss efforts will be counteracted by a number of metabolic adaptations that may persist throughout weight maintenance. Changes in energy expenditure, mitochondrial efficiency, and circulating hormone concentrations work in concert to attenuate further weight loss and promote the restoration of baseline body mass.'
> 
> (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3943438/)


 how does this apply to you?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

The little fella is absolutely dillusional isn't he. Brainwashed by his admiration for his useless coach


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Joe Jeffery said:


> As you know Paul, the massive majority of research doesn't apply to us as bodybuilders. We can only attempt to put it into our context the best way that we can.


 I know full well of this hence my comments about it being applied to you, when you asked your so called coach he called me stupid but then started talking about being stranded in the wilderness?? and I am stupid.....

Context is hugely important in bodybuilding and any coach worth their salt will give you a practical explanation of how a description such as this is applied to the individual and in what context so, how does he explain that you have this giving your results?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I saw his response on the You tube video and he did, but then failed to then explain how it was applied to you.......sign of a bad coach

did you ask why he had you drinking 150g of Whey around training? if you did what did he say, if you didn't why not?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

wow i just did so much reading..


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

s**t's getting real.........


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Wow Joe........just .....wow.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Joe, how many guys has Alex turned pro? Maybe ask yourself this...


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Have you ever considered that you make this lifting stuff 8000x more difficult than it needs to be? Cinnamon studies, mitochondrial efficiency.. surviving in the wild?

I'm sure half way through the journo you made a post about avoiding.. ibuprofen for X hours before lifting because it could interfere with hypertophy, or something like that? As if anyone would look at some geez in the gym and think.. fcuk about, he shouldn't have taken that Anadin before he did arms 7 months ago on Tuesday :lol: Can really tell!

This whole thing is entertaining though, I'll give you that. You're soldiering on when most people would have probably changed their identity and moved to Yemen by now. Hope today's intra-workout protocol goes swimmingly x


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I took 2 Ibuprofen and 2 Paracetamol tablets directly before I squatted 300KG raw earlier this year.

JJ, if I didn't take the tablets, could I have lifted 350 :thumb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

There is a massive thread on TM exactly the same as this one which JJ has now abandoned...................please take a read, it provided endless fun on that board.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> There is a massive thread on TM exactly the same as this one which JJ has now abandoned...................please take a read, it provided endless fun on that board.


 He was getting slammed before.

Then he got a bit of sensible and helpful info off Scarb, so he went to his bum-coach Kikel, completely changed the context and Kikel said whoever said that ( ergo Scarb) was uneducated.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> He was getting slammed before.
> 
> Then he got a bit of sensible and helpful info off Scarb, so he went to his bum-coach Kikel, completely changed the context and Kikel said whoever said that ( ergo Scarb) was uneducated.
> 
> View attachment 137929


 alex kikel is a fvckin joke, hes on facebook boasting about joes 6 month progress, displaying edited photos which only show his legs. its fvcking disgraceful tbh. ,


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> alex kikel is a fvckin joke, hes on facebook boasting about joes 6 month progress, displaying edited photos which only show his legs. its fvcking disgraceful tbh. ,


 TM lads sussed him out for sitting with the camera zoomed in and his arms straight out to the side to give the appearance that hes massive. Throbber (im using that word as my own now btw) :thumb


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> TM lads sussed him out for sitting with the camera zoomed in and his arms straight out to the side to give the appearance that hes massive. Throbber (im using that word as my own now btw) :thumb


 i wouldnt mind but joe has made zero progress and actually looks like hes lost size in his upper body since he started with his coach alex kikel, cant beleive alex made that post boasting about his progress, so far from the truth.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

What this pic?

No difference in leg size just lighting/tensing and the first pic is blurry as [email protected]@k.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> What this pic?
> 
> No difference in leg size just lighting/tensing and the first pic is blurry as [email protected]@k.
> 
> View attachment 137930


 yeah, these are his actual progress photos he posted a few pages back.... they tell the true story as you can see.

View attachment 137652


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> yeah, these are his actual progress photos he posted a few pages back.... they tell the true story as you can see.
> 
> 
> View attachment 137652


 only progress there is the undies


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

His missus has a "better" physique than he does and hers still doesn't look aesthetic.

They're a pair of cling ons. Check his instagram and look at the garish picture of them both wishing alex kikel a happy birthday.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Joe is too soft for this game really. He tried to ride the storm by being nice and not rising to the bait.

Personally I would have told a fair few to get to f**k. Some good guys gave him advice which he didn't take on, some absolute melts jumped on the bandwagon to try and be popular.

Time to leave the forums Joe, to the relative safety of instagram. Guaranteed some positive comments on there lol


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Some right s**t being spouted in this thread :lol: what ever happened to lift heavy weights for reps to failure, eat clean and enough and grow....??

Oh no....he's joined the trainedbyjp site :confused1:


----------



## TBlifter (Dec 24, 2016)

It's with great sadness Joe is backing out his coaching business and no longer working with the great Alex Kikel who he has to thank for all his progress. Just helping pass the word along as he's a busy chap

View attachment IMG_3397.PNG


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Joe's retired from coaching ! TM lads RUINED him.

I'm dieing :lol:


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Lol



TBlifter said:


> It's with great sadness Joe is backing out his coaching business and no longer working with the great Alex Kikel who he has to thank for all his progress. Just helping pass the word along as he's a busy chap
> 
> View attachment 137951





TBlifter said:


> It's with great sadness Joe is backing out his coaching business and no longer working with the great Alex Kikel who he has to thank for all his progress. Just helping pass the word along as he's a busy chap
> 
> View attachment 137951


 Glad you signed up to inform us mate.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

TBlifter said:


> It's with great sadness Joe is backing out his coaching business and no longer working with the great Alex Kikel who he has to thank for all his progress. Just helping pass the word along as he's a busy chap
> 
> View attachment 137951


 He's gonna be fighting Conor in no time at all


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2017)

Decent progress in those pics joe


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

What a roller coaster this was


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Ares said:


> What a roller coaster this was


 Thx for bumping it mate I meant to check this out it's been mentioned before.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Thx for bumping it mate I meant to check this out it's been mentioned before.


 It looks like he's deleted 95% of his posts, but a lot of the replies have his original quotes in them.

I wonder what happened to him!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Ares said:


> It looks like he's deleted 95% of his posts, but a lot of the replies have his original quotes in them.
> 
> I wonder what happened to him!


 Hopefully he's still coaching.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

hes still active on bnc

ive got to admit i never had any kind of negative run in with him and i think his dosages are absurd relative to his current development but hes a friendly guy and has given me some advice on insulin in the past that was useful


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

swole troll said:


> hes still active on bnc
> 
> ive got to admit i never had any kind of negative run in with him and i think his dosages are absurd relative to his current development but hes a friendly guy and has given me some advice on insulin in the past that was useful


 Lol, you do realise he managed to put himself in hospital and almost died after fu**ing up his own slin protocol dont you ?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

ILLBehaviour said:


> yeah, these are his actual progress photos he posted a few pages back.... they tell the true story as you can see.
> 
> 
> View attachment 137652





ILLBehaviour said:


> Lol, you do realise he managed to put himself in hospital and almost died after fu**ing up his own slin protocol dont you ?


 I'd say a near death experience wouldn't be worth it for most, but for gains like these who are we to question it?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Lol, you do realise he managed to put himself in hospital and almost died after fu**ing up his own slin protocol dont you ?


 I don't really know anything about the guy tbh

I saw he got s**t stormed on here but I've barely had a handful of interactions with him up until lately.

What was the insulin incident that landed him in hospital?


----------

